# Completely Off Topic-



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2006)

Okay guys I need your help in a big way. But please remember this forum is rated PG.  Here's the thing.....

A girlfriend of mine is taking 'boudoir' pics of me. These pics will show a little skin, but not complete nudity. I want mine to be tasteful. So that said, what do men find sexy? Is it possible to be sexy without being slutty? I want something I could possibly hang in our bedroom that won't embarrass our kiddos.  I had a hard time last night while shopping for earrings. What kind of earrings are sexy? I did buy hot rollers for long, sexy hair, fake eyelashes which are made of 100% human hair (YUCK!) and I already have some lingerie to wear. Maybe in one pose I'll wear nothing but his favorite neck tie.  

What would you like to see, if your woman was doing this? I need help in a big way because it seems I've already turned into an old, married woman.  Poses, outfits, etc. I don't want to spend a lot of $$$ though.

Please keep this clean. I am not postig this to start any problems. I just need ideas. I can't ask my husband because it's a surprise. 

Mods- I feel funny even posting this, but this is the only community I belong to that isn't all women.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 26, 2006)

you KNOW i'd answer.  where's hick?  did not any1 ever tell ya that clothing is what wets the appetite in men.  show a little skin hun. but wear the clothes - skin tight, leather.  high gloss.  front fastening bra.  colored.  almost see thru.  tight jeans,  side slit short or long skirts.  easy on the jewellry as it gets either ripped off or caught in strange places at the wrong time.  but color contacts, eye design makeup, flavored gloss lipstick, glo panties - see in the dark, you get my drift.  talk to any 14 - 16 year old female teen.  dont forget SMELL, use colongue not over powerful perfume; toilet water.  EVERYWHERE.   hehehe  be mysterious not a tramp look.  something new and sexy to peak the appetite.  men are curious, i am.  i have a female buddy who always traps me - almost.  doesnt matter if you are tall, short, petite or chubby.  show some leg.

why do ya think young ladies wear ripped jeans?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2006)

Perfume?  For pictures?  I guess that's to help get me in the mood so I have that sexy glint in my eye?

LOL.

I wanna be SMOKIN!


----------



## astra007 (Sep 26, 2006)

man, you are getting out of it.  the perfume is fer what happens AFTER he sees the picture - duh? ah where is da ***** cat?  my oh me, ah ya i think it might be a gal, it has bumps......pass the joint man.  oh im baked.........


----------



## skunk (Sep 26, 2006)

hey i gotta git in this 1 . i disagree with astra . how about no bra at all with see though white tank top, and hair short or pinned up. and small diamond earrings . with a pair of daisy dukes .


----------



## astra007 (Sep 26, 2006)

why do i find that totally believable; skunk disagreeing with me?   hehehe, heyo skunk, old pal.  notice the NO misspellin.  comes by my respecting you.  well, so far, the day is young...........hehehe


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> hey i gotta git in this 1 . i disagree with astra . how about no bra at all with see though white tank top, and hair short or pinned up. and small diamond earrings . with a pair of daisy dukes .



..


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 26, 2006)

Both of those are great. Depends on the girl with the bra thing. I bought my wife some beautiful bra and panties in amsterdam (stuff costed like $140, but it is WELL worth it EVERY time she wears them). Just don't overdo the "sexy" look. Be natural. You know the features your husband lovevs best about you. I make sure my wife knows so she continues doing those things and looking that way. Google non-nude sites like photographers' sites and get some ideas. They even do tasteful nudes. jewelry isn't very important, but slight accents in everything is what goes so noticed. I don't really like dangle earrings. Diamond studs are good, or pearls, or even simpler ones than that. It's you he is interested in, not the jewelry.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 26, 2006)

thats why i said a long side slit skirt showing the leg when walking can be more alluring then no skirt at all.  or high gloss leather, any color with lots of zippers.  men like to play with things.  hehehe  skin tight jeans while doing the housework, swaying your hips and bending alot will get his attention quick.  if you want a picture then leather, tank top and jeans standing by a friends motorcycle will get his attention.


----------



## skunk (Sep 26, 2006)

holy **** the first nice word i heard coming out you mouth (astra). keep it up and ill send some browny points your way .but to get back on smokin moms subject i know everytime i see my olady with nipple sticking out a tank top i get fired up.


----------



## skunk (Sep 26, 2006)

ps hair pinned up and small earings = easy acess to neck and ears .


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 26, 2006)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Perfume? For pictures? I guess that's to help get me in the mood so I have that sexy glint in my eye?
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I wanna be SMOKIN!


 
when you feel sexy......you emit sexy

am i allowed to answer since i happen to love scantily clad women  

i have always found it very sexy when women are laying in bed with satin sheets wrapped to cover the very intimate parts...

i shall see you on msn....i'll send you some pics


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 26, 2006)

Man! And they call *her* Smokin!

Yer curlin my whiskers.

Zen! Pull er back!

I'm too old for this stuff.

Hahahahaa, you guys are killin me.


----------



## ZenLunatic (Sep 26, 2006)

Git R Done!  

My name is ZenLunatic, and I approve this message.


----------



## purplekushman (Sep 26, 2006)

i like the high heels and trampish look myself.fishnet stockings andgarters   lol  lmfao......as they say [to each is own]  goodnite and good luck


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  

I am wondering what happened to my earlier post, hehe.  Now it's just a series of dots.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't like the whole hair being up thing. I agree with astra, we like to play with... things. The hair moving around and being down is a plus to me. Shiny leather reminds me of kate beckinsale in underworld (DAMN). There are many genres you can do. You could even do several. We like variety.


----------



## skunk (Sep 26, 2006)

well i guess im just used to my olady. (get off my hair) real turnoff sometime so i think to myself when her hairs up no problems except take it easy lol.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 26, 2006)

G rated editing   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





now just dots  hehehe


----------



## pranicfever (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes, A woman can look sexy, sultry and erotic... without seeming the less likely of sorts SLUTY.  I love women, I love looking at women, I love the idea that a woman can even look sexy, just sitting about with messed up hair and a t-shirt on. 

*So you wanna look sexy for your man, or just sexy to be sexy... Pranic has a few suggestions for you.*

Nothing is sexier than a woman just being herself, Feeling free to be naked. Having her hair wafting in a slight breeze.  

sexy is seeing a woman strip slowly out of a business suit, slowly teasing you... showing only small bits of what you want to see at a time.

I like the idea of a woman wearing a sexy lil cowboy hat and cute panties..... and thats it.

I also think that a sexy and seductive photo... would be laying on a bed covered with rose petals, candles spread about the room, leaving a soft glow,  soft crimson rose petals covering her breasts and *explitive deleted* leaving smooth sliky skin, and lots of mystery. She looks up at you with that look in her eyes... You all know the look...  the one full of lust.. desire.. temptation... curiousity... and pleading... while not looking eager.

   I should stop here... Hope all goes well 


*Sorry if my post offends anyone.. But hey! it wouldn't be the first time!*


----------



## can of ownage (Sep 27, 2006)

i can give u a suggestion... i think every guy here would agree with me.... try taking a black and white picture of u in a room covering your intimate parts with things such as sheets, hands , rose petals, or anything thats soft to the eyes... show alot of skin but nuthing really intimate.... a good example is to take a black and white of u laying in bed with the picture just having the context of the curve of your hips and lower stomach ( from the side) so u can really see them in a dim lighted room for that soft glow on your skin....makes for a tasteful yet teasing kind of picture....nuthing kids wouldnt mind seeing... another that i like is a black and white of u frontally mayb kneeling down (sit on the heels of your feet) on the edge of your bed with sheets just covering your frontal intimacies such has your breasts but leaving your legs bare...just cover your u know what.... and have the sheets pulled off the side of your hips...have an open window for this one to give that dim look and a bed with rose petals behind u doesnt hurt at all....the sexiest picture ive ever seen doesnt actually have any nudity... it was a bright eyed woman in a dim lighted room covering herself from breasts to lower thighs with a sheet walking toward the camera with some nice eye make up and rose petals all over the place... the only light came from a well placed window and her hair was super messed up.... no jewelry or anything.... gave the impression "let's get it on now!!!" totally tasteful and still makes me happy in my pants.....wow​


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

Whew, this thread is getting hotttttt!  

Thanks everyone.  I cannot wait til Sunday.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> hey i gotta git in this 1 . i disagree with astra . how about no bra at all with see though white tank top, and hair short or pinned up. and small diamond earrings . with a pair of daisy dukes .


 
I am planning on putting my hair up with a few long wisps for a few shots.  

You almost sound like my hubby.  LOL.  He likes short hair as well.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

wouldnt that be priceless............ skunk being your husband and posting from his work computer?  im baad............


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

budoir pictures, taken by your girlfriend?

maybe you girls are having fun.

if you aren't horny,  
then grits ain't groceries, eggs ain't poultry, and mona lisa was a man!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 27, 2006)

For me ... the more natural the better. I wake up beside my missus every morning with a smoking hangover and just seeing her there all grumpy and hair messed up does it for me. 

Just be yourself  and you'll look great


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 27, 2006)

This is the best post EVER !!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 28, 2006)

*Hey SmokinMom i would give a suggestion but i would then have to "BAN" myself.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hey SmokinMom i would give a suggestion but i would then have to "BAN" myself.  *


 
Well don't do that.  

This has been a pretty smokin thread.    I appreciate everyone who's contributed.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 28, 2006)

Hhahaah, Stoney was watchin this one VERY close.

You guys just love skating around on really thin ice.

Smokin, you know you're in a group of men who get high and visualize every word your sayin, right?

Hhahahahaahaha, Bro Grunt, I'm with you man! I may be polite as all get out in public, but in my private mind, I had about a hundred suggestions mayself. Most of them would have got ME banned from YOU Bro!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL Stoney.  

I didn't have anyone else to ask.  So tough ta-tas.  Hehe.  Sorry.  lol


----------

